# Curing Temperature?



## emma414

Hi everyone. I have just completed my first grow and I have all my buds trimmed and jarred up at this point. I am worried that I am not doing the cure correctly though or that I may have over dried the buds during that stage. So what I am experiencing is that when I keep the jars indoors where the temperature is between 70F-75F,  the humidity in the jars reads 55-60%.  However, when I place them outside  in the garage which ranges from 80F-90F, the humidity in the jars will  stay right between 62%-65%. My concern is that I think it is too hot outside or does the temp not matter? Any help  is greatly appreciated as I would hate to lose all my hard work at this  point!


----------



## vostok

Increase temp you decrease Humidity in most occasions, and the opposite is true to, either way I'd be keeping them inside, perhaps in the fridge, its dry in there but temp stable,


----------



## Grower13

vostok said:


> Increase temp you decrease Humidity in most occasions, and the opposite is true to, either way I'd be keeping them inside, perhaps in the fridge, its dry in there but temp stable,


 

cure in the fridge?


----------



## vostok

Grower13 said:


> cure in the fridge?


4 the noob in all of us? ....curing ain't harvesting... curing ain't drying ...curing is curing ...the fridge tho a little slow is ideal ...thanks


----------



## Canna-Bliss

Smoke your weed. Youll get high regardless of th r.h. make sure your buds dont mold. If your that concerned over temp and humidity....you should smoke. Unless your growing for cancer patients that is.


----------



## zem

oh for sure temperature matters a lot. curing them at 85-90 is not a good thing imo, in a fridge it might be slower than you want it, if you are out of options, i would rather put them in the fridge rather than 85-90. would not mind it if i am going to smoke them within the month though. i often keep mine at room temp, i would store them in a fridge if i was storing for more than 6 months, but this is not happening now, as my supply is not that big


----------



## yooper420

Dry and cure mine in the basement. Temp is at 62 degrees. Hang `em from racks to dry with a fan on across the room from `em. After a week or so, when dry enough, they go into glass jars, with 62% Boveda humidity packs to cure.


----------

